
The dark side of Dubai - Johann Hari  - narad
http://www.independent.co.uk/opinion/commentators/johann-hari/the-dark-side-of-dubai-1664368.html
======
creamyhorror
This was a chilling read when I read it years ago. Slavery is real there.

On a lighter note, there's the story of the Frenchman who dressed up in a
burka to escape Dubai: [http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-
dyn/content/article/2009/08...](http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-
dyn/content/article/2009/08/09/AR2009080902421.html)

------
sheraz
old. from 2009. It's been three years, what is happening now?

